

Take a look how reactjs is growing - hackhat
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=reactjs&cmpt=q&tz=

======
agocorona
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=reactjs%2C%20Angular....](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=reactjs%2C%20Angular.js&cmpt=q&tz=)

;)

